# bigfoot decoys in rigemright bag



## ducksbuck (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 6 slot bag and want to get 4 feeders and one upright and one bull in the bag. Is this possible without snipping the dividers out? Best I can do is get 4 feeders only, or 3 feeders, one active and one bull. Anyone know any tricks? Has anyone snipped out the dividers? If so, how many can you get in? I don't want to take the bases off cause it seems whenever I do I have a decoy that doesn't go back together.

Any info would be great.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

If you had any brains at all you would sell that spread of yours and upgrade to some texas rags. I've got over a hundred thousand rags in my trailer and still room for a couple goose chairs.


----------



## hunter33 (Mar 15, 2010)

It won't work. I have tried everything and I also called rig'em right. They said next year they will start making the bags a little wider.


----------



## ducksbuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Bigfoots don't fit, but yet everyone selling them in the classifieds claim that bigfoots fit. oke:


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

seriously who bags bigfoots anyway? throw them in the trailer kick them around play baseball with them and they still wont be scratched


----------



## ducksbuck (Mar 14, 2011)

lesserhunter said:


> seriously who bags bigfoots anyway? throw them in the trailer kick them around play baseball with them and they still wont be scratched


It's more about compacting space, keeping them in the back of a pick up, and a way to carry them. That is why I am thinking about just cutting the dividers out. I am not worried about them getting scratched up.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I bag my B2's BFs in Rig'em Right bags with the feet on. It works good.


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

Can we see a picture of those B2's in the bags for reference?
I am thinking about this setup but have heard from some it does not work & some say it does work.
No one has provided proof yet.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I already sold the b2's IN the Rig'em bags. Believe me it works with the foot bases on. Here is a picture with the foot bases on and bagged.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's a cool picture, the dog and bag are leaning the same way, LOL

I used Custom Bags by Diane for my Bigfoots, I didn't have Bull's but I had feeders and uprights. The only problem is 6 decoys in one of these bags makes a really big bag and very hard to carry. I sold all BF'S and have all higdon's now. They fit in most bags, are as good as BF's and cheaper. I actually like the look better.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks Kelly, I thought about Diane's bags too, but Rig'em just came out with these so I gave them a try. The bulls fit too, but you are right they are much bigger with the feet on. I could fit 4 Rig'ems with BF's B2's and 2 other Dakota's in my truck back end and it was full!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Honest question; why would you want to bag your foots? At my goose hunting club in Rochester we have foots that were purchased in the early 80's that still kill geese. These decoys are used every day from mid- October until January and just tossed into the pits after each hunt and they still look just fine.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It just personal preference I like to bag my decoys so they last a little longer, most guys just chuck them in the trailer. Also with the B2's I would bag them, they don't seem as tough as the originals paint wise.


----------

